# scrubber with lime



## adoreman (Mar 14, 2013)

hi guys,

i have recently made a scrubber and i used grass matting as the filter and gardening sprinklers to wet the surface areas. i also have carbon at the end of my scrubber. Does the carbon help in neutralizing the acid or it just removes the odors?
i was reading on the previous posts and saw somewhere that you can pack LIME into pvc in your scrubber to neutralize the acid. has anyone tried this before? how will i put the lime as part of my scrubber if my lime is in powder form. 

thanks!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 14, 2013)

In the acid tanks we have installed we have used limestone rock, this should work for your use.


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 14, 2013)

carbon filters are good in catching bigger molecules and particles such as many kinds of odor and dust as well, BUT the problem is,that it's hard to know when it's breaking through...just keeping in mind


----------



## adoreman (Mar 20, 2013)

thank you


----------

